# Traveling from VA to IL!



## emilyinwaiting4 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have a cat carrier but i was wondering what i should put in it? should i put food in or his wheel? I won't be driving so i can stay near him. how often should i give him water? we are stopping at a my grandparents house overnight on the way and i don't know if i should just leave him in the carrier or make some kind of area for him to play in overnight. thanks for your help!


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

If you're mostly driving during the day, your hedgie probably won't have much interest in the wheel since I assume he will be trying to sleep. I would definitely pack the wheel for overnight, though. He might be too freaked out by the long drive to eat, but it's probably a good idea to leave some food with with him in the cage in case he's interested. The same goes for water, although if he drinks from a bowl you may have problems with spilling. I'm sure it would be ok to keep him in the carrier overnight, but I've heard that some people also put their hedgies in bathtubs when they're traveling to give them room to run around. 

How are you planning on keeping your hedgie warm during the trip? I live in IL and it's getting pretty chilly here already (the high is only 61 here today).


----------

